# FOUND IN AN OLD BARN IN VT



## cookie (Oct 11, 2006)

Photo......


----------



## bearswede (Oct 11, 2006)

Really nice, John...

  Now tell us the "rest of the story"...

  Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 11, 2006)

looks like quite a range of dates on that stuff. Must have been a really well sealed barn.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 11, 2006)

That barn must be well hidden for that stuff to still be sitting in there.  Looks like it may have been all in a chest?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 11, 2006)

That long bayonette looks like a typical WWI-WWII one but that wide bayonette is kind of odd. Anyone know where that is from? It looks a bit earlier, maybe 1890-1900??? Must be some foriegn make?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know about the wide bayonet, but the bayonet scabard on the far right is for a .45/70 Springfield typical for the Indian Wars period as is the McKeever cartridge box. Great finds! Kelley


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 11, 2006)

I recognized the cartridge box as Indian Wars but I didnt know they made that style bayonette that early. Thanks for the info.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 11, 2006)

The long bayonet looks to be Japanese and the short one between the two world wars.


----------



## cookie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the input-my friend had  ancestors who served in the Civil War but I don't know where these items came from...there is such a wide range in time period......he was as surprised  as I  was when I found them sealed up in a box-next to an open box that had 1 sword in it----John


----------



## cookie (Oct 11, 2006)

a few new pictures


----------



## cookie (Oct 11, 2006)

picture


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 12, 2006)

None of the items appear to be standard issue Civil War items. Most of the items except maybe the powder flasks look later.


----------



## Yooper14 (Oct 18, 2006)

DROOL!!!![:-][:-][:-]


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 18, 2006)

wow...I have a few WWII Packboards and a M1 Belt..but..wow them is purdy!


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.arms2armor.com/Bayonets/uskragb1.htm     Here is your bowie style bayonet.This websight will also help you to I.D. your other Bayonets as well. There has also been a couple of these Krag bowie bayonets sell on ebay,1 for 3,500,and 1 for 2,600.Currently there is just a scabbord up for auction on ebay,it's at 300


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Oct 19, 2006)

I noticed you sold the Krag Bowie bayonet for $1,000.Not Bad


----------

